# 04 trek madone



## scottyb (Aug 20, 2004)

Took delivery of a 04 madone friday..wow..what a ride..took 2 long rides 100 mi on saturday and sunday ...the bike gets more impressive by the hour..certainly a better bike than I am a rider..
I have been riding a lemond maillot jaune for the last couple of years - steel with carbon front forks..what I find amazing is that every dealer told me the ride would be rougher than the steel bike..I have found the opposite..the madone is comfortable, responsive, fast, and very smooth..real fun going up hills
I am probably not sharing any new information with anyone..but thought I would rattle on for a while


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Any pictures?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Rougher then the steel bike,now thats a lot of lbs BS.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd love to know more... did you get the 5.2 or the 5.9? Did you get a stock color, or one of the project one color schemes? Care to share what you spent for it? I agree with the "ANY PICS?" question. 
Im curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

LBS has Madone SL in 5.2 and 5.9. The 5.9 is Andromeda(sp?). I love that paint job. I'm trying to figure out how to buy it now.


----------



## JGD (Jul 29, 2004)

*2005 Madone 5.9 SL*

Just taken delivery of the above. The Andromeda isn't coming to the UK until February so it's the Team design. Looking forward to my first ride! Looks beautiful...


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Pics -pics -pics! Common` guys!


----------

